# fragilite de la prise jack sur l'ibook ?



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2004)

bonsoir

j'utilise actuellement les enceintes JBL creature II que j'adore sur mon ordi

mais lorsque j'aurai mon ibook, il faudra les debrancher et les rebrancher a chaque fois que je transporterais mon ordi

est ce qu'a force, ca peut abimer la prise jack ?

si oui, comment faites vous ?

merci


----------



## vincmyl (21 Novembre 2004)

Ben non il n'y a pas de pb


----------



## Yip (21 Novembre 2004)

Sans être aussi catégorique que vincmyl, la prise jack des iBook n'a pas la réputation d'être fragile.

Si tu n'es pas trop violent avec ton connecteur il doit te durer des années, en enfichant et retirant le jack bien dans l'axe je lui donne une durée de vie largement suffisante.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2004)

bon ca me rassure alors


mais bon, a terme si je trouve un adaptateur sur lequel brancher les enceintes genre en usb ca m'arrangerait 

car l'usb a l'air bien plus robuste que la prise jack


je pense au boitier creative qui sert de carte son externe, je vais cogiter ca...


----------



## romaing34 (21 Novembre 2004)

J'allais justement dire : pourquoi ne pas utiliser la sortie audio de l'Imic, que tu relieras en USB ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

genial j'ai pas percute sur ta reponse, ensuite j'ai ete dans la section audio et j'ai trouve le topic qui parlait de l'imic

excellent !

oui merci c'est tout a fait ca que je cherchais

il ne coute pas super cher et au moins je serai sur de pas abimer ma prise jack (qui certes est faite pour ca, mais bon, qui peut vraiment dire si a force de retirer et de remettre la prise, on la bousille pas, j'avais eu des gresillements a force sur un ancien baladeur comme ca)


merci bcp pour l'info !


----------



## romaing34 (22 Novembre 2004)

Mais de rien !

Je suis moi-même en train de réfléchir à un branchement du style hub usb avec clavier et souris sans fil, imic avec enceintes connectées, etc

Comme ça je ne branche qu'un cable à l'ibook quand je rentre chez moi et roule.

PS : si tu achètes l'Imic, n'utilises surtout pas Garageband : tu ne pourras plus décrocher après lol


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

il n'y a  qu'une prise usb je crois sur l'imic

il faudra donc brancher le tout d'abord sur un hub usb


----------



## vincmyl (22 Novembre 2004)

Ca fait lourd d'emporter le hub à chaque fois


----------



## romaing34 (22 Novembre 2004)

Ben bande de caramels, l'intérêt d'une installation sur hub pour un portable, c'est que quand on rentre à la maison, on branche l'unique cable du Hub et on a accès à tous les périphériques


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait lourd d'emporter le hub à chaque fois




t'emmenes tes enceintes, ton imprimante, ton scanner, ton clavier et ta souris partout avec ton ibook ?


----------

